# Stuck in my head...



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Do you ever get songs from out of no where that get stuck in your head?
For some reason I have this urge to learn "Sleepwalk". I've never played it before but I've been messing around with the melody for no apparent reason.
Now I just have to find a backing track and come up with my interpretation.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I sure do. I sometimes hear them in my dreams and as soon as I wake up. Can be annoying!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ear worms.

All the time. 

Luckily, it'll be music I actually and normally like as opposed to something otherwise irritating.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> Now I just have to find a backing track


----------

